# Kreis mit Rahmen...



## Spielgrips (12. Januar 2003)

Hi alle zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem die PS7 Vollversion geholt und wolte mal wissen wie man so ein sampften Rahmen trum macht um einen Kreis, weil wenn ich einen Rahmen über einen Transfomierten Kreis trüber hau, da erscheint so ein Pixelischer Rand...


Am besten kann man das sehen was ich vor einen sampften Rahmen habe will auf http://www.sl-studios.de


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Januar 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Entscheidung.

Schau dich mal im Handbuch oder über "F1" nach den Stichworten Pfadkontur (S.196) und Form-Werkzeug (S.147) um.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Spielgrips (13. Januar 2003)

aha, ich habe noch eine Frage zum Kreis ausschneiden, wenn ich unter Auswahl/Auswahl verkleinern gehe und das ausschneide, da schneidet er solche Eckigen Löscher aus...

Weiß du wie man das Rund ausschneidet?


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Januar 2003)

Sorry, iss vielleicht ne total dumme und überflüssige Bemerkung, aber ich hab echt Arbeit dein Deutsch zu verstehn  

Hab mir gerade ma deine HP und die Tutorials angeschaut! Die Hp gefällt mir echt ned schlecht, aber die Tuts...da versteh ich echt gar nix wenn ich ned schon wissen würde wie das geht! 



Falls die diese Löcher übrigens zu eckig sind kannste entweder hingehen und einen Weichzeichnungsfilter verwenden oder du machst es per Hand (verwischen)

Liebe Grüße, -=Shadow=-


----------



## Spielgrips (13. Januar 2003)

Kommen wir mal zum Thema zurück  !

Und außerdem habe ich auch Schwierigkeiten mit dein Deutsch..
Und als Sachse spricht man eben ein bisschen verkehrt....


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Januar 2003)

Iss ja gut! War ja auch ned böse gemeint, ned das wir uns da falsch verstehn  

Wie schauts denn mit deinem Kreis aus? Haste es mal mit Weichzeichnungsfilter versucht?
Ich würds einfach was verwischen und fertig 

Gruß,
Shadow


----------



## derGugi (13. Januar 2003)

hi, also shadowman hat schon recht mit deinem Deutsch... und ich glaube nicht, dass so alle Sachsen schreiben...
Ist nicht böse gemeint, ich würde mir einfach etwas mehr Mühe geben beim Schreiben der Tutorials, denn so muss man sich richtig anstrengen, bis man was versteht


----------



## JPLuckan (13. Januar 2003)

nu seid mal net so herzlos *g*      ;-)


----------



## derGugi (13. Januar 2003)

ich bin nicht herzlos, ich meins nur gut


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Januar 2003)

Genau, herzlos iss anders *ggg*

Wie gesagt, war ja auch ned böse gemeint...nur ich kenne keinen, der sich mit nem Tutorial rumkloppt, wo er noch ned ma versteht was einem da überhaupt klar gemacht werden soll...dazu hätte ich ehrlich gesagt ned den Nerv...  

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow


----------



## Kaprolactam (13. Januar 2003)

Sieh mich, den Moderator, mal als Script-Parser. Der gibt nämlich, genau wie ich, auch Fehlermeldungen (== Stunk) raus, wenn der Syntax nicht in Ordnung ist. Also: streng dich mal ein bißchen mehr an was deine Rechtschreibung und v.A. den Satzbau angeht.

/Kaprolactam


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Spielgrips _
> *aha, ich habe noch eine Frage zum Kreis ausschneiden, wenn ich unter Auswahl/Auswahl verkleinern gehe und das ausschneide, da schneidet er solche Eckigen Löscher aus...
> Weiß du wie man das Rund ausschneidet? *



Wenn du jemand brauchst, der dir die Tutorials für deine Webseite schreibt, dann wär es evtl. hilfreich, wenn du schreiben würdest, was dir die Arbeit wert ist.  

Hmmm, oder es war keine so gute Idee, ein "Photoshop-Portal" zu eröffnen, ohne den geringsten Schimmer zu haben. Sei mir nicht bös, aber RTFM

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Spielgrips (13. Januar 2003)

Ihr lenkt beim Thema ab ! Versucht doch mal mit Tolleranz !!!

Und außerdem sieht man doch euren Neid auf meine Tutorials :RTFM:  .


So zum Kreis:

Ich habe ein Weichungszeichner ausprobiert und alle Weichzeichner verblasen oder hellen denn Kreis nur auf..


----------



## Neox (13. Januar 2003)

Ahja
Deutsches Sprache, schweres Sprache
Auf deine Tutorials soll irgendjemand neidisch sein????

Und jetz mach ma einer den Thread zu, bevor noch mehr Leute *beim* Thema ablenken

Kapro... mach ma


----------



## Kaprolactam (13. Januar 2003)

@Spielgrips: Du hast es ja selber richtig erkannt: :RTFM:

@neox: right you are  *beim Thema ablenk*

/Kaprolactam


----------

